# Canon & der 64bit-Support



## FeuRenard (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollte mich hier mal öffentlich über eine Unverschämtheit seitens Canon aufregen.

Habe mir zu Weihnachten von meinen Eltern ein Multifunktionsgerät der Marke Canon schenken lassen. Genauer handelt es sich um das Modell "Pixma MP630" . Es wird unter den technischen Daten ein Support für Windows Vista 64bit angegeben (ohne Fußnote oder sonstiges kleingedrucktes)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ich allerdings im Voraus schon einmal die neueste Software und Treiber runterladen wollte, fand ich zwar Software für 64bit aber keinen Treiber für dieses Gerät. Ein anderes Gerät mit der Bezeichnung "MP620", welches am gleichen Tag erschienen ist und billiger ist (wie der Name schon vermuten lässt) hat allerdings schon einen derartigen Treiber (aber auch erst seit Ende November (ca. 3 Monate nach Veröffentlichung des Produkts))
Ich neugierig, wie ich halt bin, bei der kostenlosen Nummer von dem Verein angerufen und die konnten mir weiterhelfen, sehr kompetent, muss ich ehrlich gestehen. Allerdings war ich geschockt vom Inhalt der Aussage des Mitarbeiters.
Er sagte mir (ungefähr, hab nicht mehr den Wortlaut), dass der Treiber "in Arbeit" sei und "bald" erscheine. Auf die Frage, wann "bald" sei, konnte er mir keine Antwort geben. Echt prima .

Jetzt weiß ich überhaupt nicht, was ich machen soll. Ich ärgere mich jetzt hier unendlich viel, aber bringen tut es nix. Muss halt einsehen, dass das billigere Gerät einen besseren Treibersupport bekommen hat ...
Aber was mache ich jetzt mit dem Gerät . Verwenden würde ich es schon gerne, da es genau meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, gut getestet wurde und auch voraussichtlich zu meinem OS kompatibel sein wird. Allerdings kann ich es jetzt noch nicht verwenden. Noch könnte ich es aber zurückschicken (14Tage-Rückgabe), dann dürfte ich an Weihnachten aber nich viel mit dem Ding rumspielen (Patronen denk ich ma nich einsetzen...).

Hilfe!

EDIT: Gerade habe ich den wahrscheinlichen Grund dafür gesehen, warum der günstigere Drucker besseren Treiber-Support bekommt. Der billige MP620 ist auch in den USA erhältlich, der MP630 (meiner) nicht. Den Rest kann sich jeder selbst denken, hilft mir aber trotzdem nicht ...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2008)

der 630 ist halt das neuere modell, is ja klar, dass es für den 620er schon mehr zeit war, treiber zu entwickeln. der 630er is quasi der nachfolger.

hast du denn mal die für vista32 probiert? evtl. klappen die ja?


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Dezember 2008)

Nun man könnte es als versteckten Mangel reklamieren. Der Inhalt meiner Blogs hilft da etwas weiter. Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Pokerclock

Der 64bit Treiber Support war mit Sicherheit Bestandteil deines Kaufvertrages. Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass ohne einen funktionierenden Treiber der Drucker nicht zu gebrauchen ist und sich folglich nicht für die "vorausgesetzte Verwendung" eignet (§434 BGB).

Versteckt war der Mangel, weil nicht offensichtlich.

Nun gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten für dich. > §437 BGB

Du könntest Nachbesserung/Nacherfüllung vom Händler (nicht Hersteller) verlangen. Das wäre aber nicht lohnend für dich, weil der Händler keinen Treiber zur Verfügung stellen kann und der Hersteller einen baldigen Treibersupport (mit Erscheinungsdatum) nicht nennen konnte. 

Dieser Umstand bringt dich in die Lage sofort vom Kaufvertrag zurückzutreten und die Ware wieder zurückzugeben. Normalerweise müsste zunächst eine Frist gemäß §323 I BGB gesetzt werden, bevor man zurücktreten kann, aber da kein Treibersupport zu erwarten ist, ist eine Fristsetzung entbehrlich.

Du könntest aber auch den Drucker behalten und Minderung fordern (vom Kaufpreis beim Händler). Das ist aber Verhandlungsgeschick und der Kaufpreis "ist zu schätzen". Sehr aufwendig.

Ich würde vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten und mein Geld wieder einfordern. Bei Fragen einfach melden.


----------



## FeuRenard (25. Dezember 2008)

Herbboy schrieb:


> der 630 ist halt das neuere modell, is ja klar, dass es für den 620er schon mehr zeit war, treiber zu entwickeln. der 630er is quasi der nachfolger.
> 
> hast du denn mal die für vista32 probiert? evtl. klappen die ja?



Beide sind gleichzeitig erschienen (Ende August).
Den Treiber für vista32 hatte ich getestet, ohne Erfolg.

Aber glücklicherweise hat sich mein Problem geklärt.
Hatte ja bisher nur mit den online-verfügbaren treibern zu tun gehabt.
Hielt aber nach der "Bescherung" das Ding in der Hand ohne viel Hoffnung und mein Vater (sehr wenig Ahnung, eigtl.) riet mir dann einfach mal es mit der beigelegten CD zu probieren, auch wenn es online keine (neueren) Treiber gibt. Gesagt, getan. Und es funktionierte . . .

Das nächste mal mach ich mir am besten vorher gar keine Gedanken. Ich verstehe aber trotzdem bis jetzt nicht, warum es nicht möglich ist diesen Treiber von der CD online zu stellen, denn er scheint ja zu existieren.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2008)

LOL 

aber an sich MUSS man erwarten, dass die treiber auch als DLoad verfügbar sind. wer hebt denn heutzutage noch mitgelieferte treiber-CDs auf?


----------

